

Do you suffer from Programmer's Apathy? - dhotson
http://www.petesqbsite.com/sections/tutorials/tuts/vicstuts/tutor22.txt

======
hugh
Ummm, what the hell was that?

Sorry, usually I feel the need to make more intelligent comments than that,
but in this case I'm just gonna have to go with "what the hell was that?"

~~~
neilc
Yeah, honestly -- who would vote this article up?

I wonder if we need something akin to meta-moderation, to account for people
who vote up low-quality articles.

~~~
Tichy
I liked it and voted it up. But I knew it would get lots of bad comments
because of the spelling mistakes. That's just arrogance to me - you can't
expect everybody to be a native speaker of English.

~~~
neilc
I thought the article was pretty terrible, but not because of the spelling
mistakes.

As an aside, just because you're not a native speaker of English is not an
excuse for poor spelling: a foreigner can use a spellchecker just as well as a
native speaker.

~~~
Tichy
Hm, but they don't get it right all the time, and the article was old. Maybe
back then the options weren't as good.

------
jrockway
Too long...

Didn't read...

Not because it was...

too long...

really....

but because...

it didn't make...

any sense...

the information....

density....

was just too low...

I understand...

conversational writing style...

but do people....

even talk like this....

I think not...

~~~
yummyfajitas
Spock...

I think...

that some people...

do...

talk like this.

------
syntaxfree
Dude, if that gets more points than my econometrics tutorial, I'll, uh, do
nothing.

------
avinashv
That's a blast from the past. Pete's QB Site was a big website in the QBasic
online scene.

But yeah...terrible article...

...

------
pavelludiq
The st5rangest thing is that i actually have a /home/pavelludiq/dev/shit
directory and i have all my unfinished stuff in there, actually, most of my
code is in there. But the article still sucked. I have the most horrible
handwriting, if i write my programs by hand it would take much longer and it
would be a real pain to read, plus editing would be impossible, and copy\paste
would not be present to aid me in time of need. And syntax highlighting would
be missing, and debugging would be impossible. This guy is a real QBASIC
hacker :D

------
lvecsey
Keep lots of notes and design info, which you can revise quickly, and program
from that. Never the other way around or you'll end of with the dreaded
programmers apathy.

------
qwph
I read that halfway, and feel more apathetic now than I did when I started...

------
endlessvoid94
that was painful to read.

~~~
coglethorpe
I quit in the middle. I guess I'm an apathetic reader of crappy posts.

------
ojbyrne
5 word summary: Programming is hard, payment motivates.

------
DanHulton
All the ellipses...

They're getting to me...

I can't seem to finish my th...

------
bdotdub
man i couldn't get past "amateur" misspelled as "ametuer" three times in four
sentences

